

Web Startup: Living in Florida, incorporating in Delaware/Florida? - mraj

I am running single owned web startup right now. Its not live yet so that is why I am posting this question. I am currently living in Florida for past 3 years and within next couple of months I will take my idea LIVE.<p>That being said, I would like to know that which state is better to incorporate (LLC/C-Corp)? Delaware/Nevada/California? Can I incorporate into other state even I am not residing there? I don't know anyone in Delaware, but I know some of my friend in California &#38; Nevada.<p>Also, I will be asking for funds through Angel Investors/VCs, so C-Corp would be a good option to go for. But now I am confused with the state.<p>Note: I was reading somewhere that if I am residing in Florida and form my company in some other state, I still have to register in Florida as a Foreign Business Entity (something like this, can't think of the proper term here.)
======
magic_man
I would think Nevada or Delaware would be better.

